# Security camera



## statetrav (Mar 22, 2003)

I hope this is the right forum to post this. I have recently purchased a used 4 camera security DVR system. When the cameras were hooked up, they record fine and look good. I went to transfer the video to a computer to review better, and can't get it to show up. The computer recognizes that the drive is there, but it won't show up under my computer. It does show up under control panel:system: device manager. I don't want to format this drive via the computer, as not sure if it will mess with the original set up. 
The recorder is DVR-MJ14. It is a Chinese based company. I wrote the company to see if they could send me an online set up and manual, but so far no answer. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have done a search online to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## love9099 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am a security contractor and I am not familiar with your DVR but many of ours have water marks and many protections that prevent someone from altering the video. It will allow you to offload clips and normally there is a step by step process to do so in order to show the video was not altered. The ones that are on the low price range are also very limited. I would try to get the manual. Most of ours now connect to the internet and network. You can also do a macro to dump video in most cases since the 4 channel units are normally very small like 500 GB or so of storage.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

statetrav said:


> I hope this is the right forum to post this. I have recently purchased a used 4 camera security DVR system. When the cameras were hooked up, they record fine and look good. I went to transfer the video to a computer to review better, and can't get it to show up. The computer recognizes that the drive is there, but it won't show up under my computer. It does show up under control panel:system: device manager. I don't want to format this drive via the computer, as not sure if it will mess with the original set up.
> The recorder is DVR-MJ14. It is a Chinese based company. I wrote the company to see if they could send me an online set up and manual, but so far no answer. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have done a search online to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


....this and a lot of other info on google, just by searching for the dvr model number......

4-CH MJPEG Digital Video Recorder

DVR-MJ14 is a 4-channel compact DVR with motion detection record function & USB2.0 for video backup to computer. Advanced M-JPEG hardware compression provides hi-resolution playback picture quality. The DVR is ideal for usage in home to watch over premises & valuables and in business to monitor customers & staff.

Contact:jasia
E-Mail:[email protected]
MSN:[email protected]
website:http://www.secu365.cn

http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products/5390861/4_Channel_DVR_DVR-MJ14.html

However , since there were so many hits for your dvr on google, I suggest you do the same search, and look for an online downloadable manual. The specs above do mention that it is good via usb 2.0 for viewing on your computer, so I am sure you will find a solution.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## statetrav (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, thanks. I did find this, and sent an email to the company asking for any manual, software, etc that I can download. Have not received a reply. I have the transfer cables. Most of the searching I have found has been in Chinese, and I can't read that, and the translate feature doesn't always work well. But I am not giving up! Thanks.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

statetrav, the problem with simply connecting the drive to your computer is that the DVR is probably based on an embedded version of Linux or something similar, and the drive will be formatted with a filesystem not supported by Windows.

What I'd suggest, is signing up and asking at www.cctvforum.com - there are a lot of really knowledgeable people there and between them they probably have the manual and software for that DVR.


----------



## statetrav (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for that information. Have joined that forum and posted. Will let you know if I have any success.


----------

